# STRIKETHROUGH shortcut?



## StanC (Dec 4, 2001)

Hu Guys

I tried the MS knowledge base - but that was no help.

In WORD, to apply the STRIKETHROUGH attribute - after highlightingh text - requires three clicks. Does anyone know of a shortcut method? Ideally, I would like add an ICON (like those for bold, underline and italic) to the toobar that would apply the strikethrough attribute.

StanC


----------



## StanC (Dec 4, 2001)

I figured it out

In WORD - Tools, Customize Commands
one can make a keyboard shortcut (like Alt-K) to apply an attribute. I did that for strikethrough and it works!

Thanks anyway

StanC


----------



## SockPuppet_182 (Apr 21, 2007)

By default in Windows there is no keyboard shortcut for strikethrough.


----------

